# What Is This ?



## 7-strohs (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello-

We are the original owners of our Keystone Outback BH312. She is 2 yrs old. We love her and we are gone about every weekend taking her on the road- this last trip- we noticed these bumps they are in the back bedroom. We have had our fair share of problems- We had the toiet valve rupture and flood the entire unit and when we took in- they told us no damage- I refused to close the claim. Our AC unit went out on this trip. blows hot air. Our tire blew. and our front cap is oxidiizing bad and it looks awful. I have tired to hand buff it out and its a lot of work-

any ideas on the random pokey bumps- please let me know - thank you


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

The front cap fading is a big Keystone problem. Mine included but has been repainted . Use the search button. You'll find all kinds of horror stories about the front cap. You are most definately not alone. Hope you bought extra insurance as your warranty period will be over.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The photo of the bumps look to be near the carpet, is that white stuff the floor material? With the close proximity to the bathroom, I would suggest that might be mold growing on the wood sub-floor.


----------



## 7-strohs (Apr 30, 2015)

the carpet on floor- the bumps on the wall going up on the very back panel away from bathroom-- they are hard and pokey- its a patch of them about 6 inches by 8 inches. I have been researching all day on this-


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Your statement; *" We had the toiet valve rupture and flood the entire unit and when we took in- **they told us no damage- I refused to close the claim."* My bet is there is a connection between the flood and the eruption on your wall. The only way to tell is to excise a piece of the wall that has the bumps. You can always replace a portion of the wall if it comes to that. Framed art or anything to cover the area should be within most RVers skill set.

I wouldn't wait much longer to find out what is going on. If the bumps are moisture caused then getting to it quickly is important. I can tell by your posting that you are on top of it. I just wanted to ensure you understand how mold can become a larger issue if left to grow. Of course if you decide to pursue the open claim then you won't be poking the wall your self.

I had a moisture problem in the previous trailer that had NOT been tended to. I didn't really notice the problem until my floor at the front of the unit began to soften. I ended up taking the front inside wall completely out, removed wet insulation, replaced a number to structure pieces, removed parts of the floor, and rebuilt the front of the trailer outside. I sealed everything after drying the trailer for three days running fans and using a portable heater. In short, it was a process that had it been detected sooner would have been better.

Sorry I rambled a little there. I hope your problem is significantly smaller than mine was. if you need any help, I live in Vancouver,WA and work for food! :essen:

Good luck,

Leigh


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Your statement; *" We had the toiet valve rupture and flood the entire unit and when we took in- **they told us no damage- I refused to close the claim."* My bet is there is a connection between the flood and the eruption on your wall. The only way to tell is to excise a piece of the wall that has the bumps. You can always replace a portion of the wall if it comes to that. Framed art or anything to cover the area should be within most RVers skill set.
> 
> I wouldn't wait much longer to find out what is going on. If the bumps are moisture caused then getting to it quickly is important. I can tell by your posting that you are on top of it. I just wanted to ensure you understand how mold can become a larger issue if left to grow. Of course if you decide to pursue the open claim then you won't be poking the wall your self.
> 
> ...


And reading things like this make me want to get out of owning a trailer. No fault of yours, and you are spending countless hours fixing issues.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

spidey said:


> Leedek said:
> 
> 
> > Your statement; *" We had the toiet valve rupture and flood the entire unit and when we took in- **they told us no damage- I refused to close the claim."* My bet is there is a connection between the flood and the eruption on your wall. The only way to tell is to excise a piece of the wall that has the bumps. You can always replace a portion of the wall if it comes to that. Framed art or anything to cover the area should be within most RVers skill set.
> ...


----------



## 7-strohs (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you all for your suggestions- Made appointment back with dealer- and stated that we had the flood and he can pull up the information. Dealer did inform me that Keystone wont do jack for the oxidizing front cap. I have spent the day researching Keystone and find it sad that the product they supply is coming up sub- par.. We do love our trailer and the layout is perfect- I hope we are able to fix the issues once again!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Owning any trailer requires maintenance and repairs. Heck owning anything requires work. I even work occasionally on my relationship with my DW of 47 years. :yeah:

Hang in there 7-strohs the time spent making it homey will be paid back when you sit by the lake, beverage in hand, quietly watching the kids play, and the steak is grilling.

Leigh


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Leedek said:


> Owning any trailer requires maintenance and repairs. Heck owning anything requires work. I even work occasionally on my relationship with my DW of 47 years. :yeah:
> 
> Hang in there 7-strohs the time spent making it homey will be paid back when you sit by the lake, beverage in hand, quietly watching the kids play, and the steak is grilling.
> 
> Leigh


Ya I know, and after 17 years of doing it on a few trailers, Im getting tired of it. Expecially when its repairs on shoddy construction and cost cutting.

As I get older, unless I win the Lotto and can start paying people to do things for me, Im getting tired of all of my free time basically being maintenance and repairs on things. House, cars, lawn, trailer, quad, etc.

While I dont expect to not ever do anything, I am also getting tired of every weekend basically being that. I want to wake up on a Saturday and have nothing to do.

Will it ever happen, no. When you own things, you maintain, I get that.

But taking something out of the equation is nice. And I can sit by the lake as you say and relax without a trailer to.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

"But taking something out of the equation is nice. And I can sit by the lake as you say and relax without a trailer to."

7, if I can be informal and call you by your first name, I am 68. I have been considering the same thing lately. The thing I am considering removing from my life is my home. We live in a downsize 1,400 sq ft ranch style on a smaller lot. What I have found is that I am extremely, exuberantly, more happy when it's just the DW, our Silky Terrier, and me on the road in the trailer. No yard to mow, no major stuff to repair, no siding to paint or wash, no landscape to clip/shape/fertilize, no big issues. The trailer is compact and I know how the stuff works. I get to relax and not wonder when I am going to find time to do all the Honey Dos and I wanna dos.

Hang in there friend. Life gets better when you hit 70. Two more years and I'll be cruising.


----------



## 7-strohs (Apr 30, 2015)

My name is Michele- we are a family of 7-  I am okay- I just had the first two trailers fall apart around us and we decided to buy brand new- thinking that would be better- I did reach out to Keystone on Facebook and they called me . I sent the photo and such and they have a tech looking into it- I personally- love camping - we are gone 3 full weeks a year- and every weekend in the summer... our oldest 4 kids have grown- we just have one that goes with us and she is as hooked as us!! I am not near close to even thinking of retirement but.... Husband did say - a road trip across the USA would be pretty grand! I am thankful for all the suggestions and help!! how about cleaning the senors in my grey 1 sink- the kitchen sink  cant get the gunk off the senors and clear the buttons!!


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

7-strohs said:


> My name is Michele- we are a family of 7-  I am okay- I just had the first two trailers fall apart around us and we decided to buy brand new- thinking that would be better- I did reach out to Keystone on Facebook and they called me . I sent the photo and such and they have a tech looking into it- I personally- love camping - we are gone 3 full weeks a year- and every weekend in the summer... our oldest 4 kids have grown- we just have one that goes with us and she is as hooked as us!! I am not near close to even thinking of retirement but.... Husband did say - a road trip across the USA would be pretty grand! I am thankful for all the suggestions and help!! how about cleaning the senors in my grey 1 sink- the kitchen sink  cant get the gunk off the senors and clear the buttons!!


Sensors can be cleaned by putting in dishwasher soap and hot water and driving. Then flush when you get to the site, or home. Worked for me this summer


----------



## 7-strohs (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you Spidey! Wil give that a shot this weekend!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Good to meet you Michele. Sounds like you are having fun even though the trailer has a problem or two. The Grand Tour of America is terrific. The DW and I have done it twice. Best time of our trailering life. Have a great August.

The final solution to grey / black water sensors is to replace them with Horst Miracle Probes. It is not real easy to cut a service hole in the belly material , remove the old sensors, and replace them with the Horst probes BUT no more false readings. Just type "Horst Miracle Probes" in any search engine. Video, sellers, and good information is out there.

Good Luck,

Leigh


----------



## Robk11 (Feb 10, 2017)

spidey said:


> spidey said:
> 
> 
> > Leedek said:
> ...


Have a 2010 outback 28' Can only deduce that no one should by a Keystone / Thor product , The Fed DOT should condemn them and recall as a hazard. I have a cracked frame . Joints welded by a 10 year old.


----------



## Robk11 (Feb 10, 2017)

Have a 2010 outback 28' Can only deduce that no one should by a Keystone / Thor product , The Fed DOT should condemn them and recall as a hazard. I have a cracked frame . Joints welded by a 10 year old. I contacted Keystone they told me the have never had any reports of faulty frames. Lies, the frame was welded after construction in the pin box area . The welder melted through the PVC corrugate amazed they did not burn the thing to the ground. Wish they would have.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Robk11 said:


> Have a 2010 outback 28' Can only deduce that no one should by a Keystone / Thor product , The Fed DOT should condemn them and recall as a hazard. I have a cracked frame . Joints welded by a 10 year old. I contacted Keystone they told me the have never had any reports of faulty frames. Lies, the frame was welded after construction in the pin box area . The welder melted through the PVC corrugate amazed they did not burn the thing to the ground. Wish they would have.


How about posting some pictures?


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

7-strohs,

We had the same fading problem. My fix was vinyl wrap.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Kevin and Sheri said:


> 7-strohs,
> 
> We had the same fading problem. My fix was vinyl wrap.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome, Id sometimes prefer a naked cap. I saw a trailer the other day that has barely any graphics, just the name of the trailer. Looked pretty sharp actually.

I am seeing more and more on the fronts campers with the truck bed spray on the front, or at least the bottom instead of the diamond plate. Think it would be a great idea, unless you want the nice shiny material.


----------

